# Uses for gochujang



## spoiledbroth (Sep 24, 2016)

I bought it specifically for budae jigae which is awesome but curious to hear some other recommendations for use. I don't BBQ.


----------



## panda (Sep 24, 2016)

you should BBQ.

mix it with vinegar, toasted sesame seeds, honey and shaved scallion as a dipping sauce

leeks, garlic, ginger, ketchup, brown sugar, sesame oil as fried chix sauce


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2016)

Word I love using ketchup as an ingredient

With regard to BBQ I just lack the space equipment and funds and my diet isn't really protein heavy anyeay


----------



## KCMande (Sep 25, 2016)

Pork ribs? 
I thin out the gochujang with some apple cider vinegar and chicken stock, rub the ribs after I braise them and grill them with the sauce. Great on skirt steak too


----------



## laxdad (Sep 25, 2016)

Recipes from Judy Joo. She has a show called Korean Food Made Simple that occasionally airs on Cooking Channel.

http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/search-results.html?searchTerm=gochujang&dimensions=Show%1FKorean+Food+Made+Simple%1FSHOW_ALL%3AKorean+Food+Made+Simple


----------



## _PixelNinja (Sep 25, 2016)

Amongst other applications, I use it for fried chicken marinade (brown sugar, soy sauce, gochujang, pureed garlic & ginger and sesame oil).


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Sep 25, 2016)

It works quite well in dishes that call for chinese Doubanjang too (mind the salt level though), you can make a good Mapo Doufu with it. 

Bibimbap dishes use it too.

It can be used as a dressing component in several Banchan/Namul.

And you have to admit Budae Jjigae in all its variations is enough reason in itself 

Obviously, check Aeri's and Maangchi's sites/channels for korean recipes.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 25, 2016)

I made a gochujang marinade for pork belly that I SV before browning. Like this one. http://m.cookingchanneltv.com/recipes/judy-joo/korean-roasted-pork-belly-bossam.html


----------



## Kingkor (Sep 25, 2016)

Does anyone here make his own gochujang?


----------



## pleue (Sep 25, 2016)

My buddy does. His recipe is crazy involved, i.e. Into an earthenware pot, uncovering in the sun each morning and covering in the evening for approximately 9 months. It's unbelievable. I use it on fresh seared scallops and various ssams mostly. I used it in a poaching liquid for halibut collars this summer too. You can think of it like a thick adobo as well in terms of other uses.


----------



## cheflivengood (Sep 25, 2016)

Id replace the chili powder with it for a batch of chili. I've never done that but it would be delicious.


----------



## panda (Sep 25, 2016)

That'd be weird unless you're using turkey or chicken


----------



## Zweber12 (Sep 25, 2016)

ddeokbokki? Make it at least once a week as a snack..


----------



## Danzo (Oct 3, 2016)

I usually mix it with a splash of rice vin, sesame oil, toasted sesame, and brown sug. Makes an amazing sauce for donburi.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 3, 2016)

cheflivengood said:


> Id replace the chili powder with it for a batch of chili. I've never done that but it would be delicious.



Korean and Mexican/Southwest flavors complement each other deliciously.


----------



## cheflivengood (Oct 3, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Korean and Mexican/Southwest flavors complement each other deliciously.



As long as you understand balance all cultures food can be crossed &#128521;


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 12, 2016)

do NOT smear it on cod fillets and steam it..jus sayin


----------



## Unstoppabo (Oct 16, 2016)

Danzo said:


> I usually mix it with a splash of rice vin, sesame oil, toasted sesame, and brown sug. Makes an amazing sauce for donburi.



Add this to some fresh fluke sashimi, some vegetables shredded nice and thin, rice and you got hwedupbap. Super fresh take on bibimbap that's particularly satisfying on a hot summer day

https://munchies.vice.com/en/articles/why-korean-sushi-is-better-than-japanese


----------



## Elfen23 (Oct 20, 2016)

I can't put my hands on the recipe at the moment, but I have used it when roasting sweet potatoes or other root veggies to give them a little spice and balance. Turned out beautifully.


----------

